# Flounder Fishing At Night!!!!!!



## JOEBATES (Feb 8, 2002)

Well just to let you guys who dont know this secret already Flounder fishing at night at the hampton roads bridge tunnel is outrageous. Me and a buddy of minw went out for 3 days straight at about 9 at night and slayed them until we got tired of cranking them in which was about 3 or so in the morning. On average they were about 19 to 22 inches but our biggest one so far was 7 pounds and he was about 28 inches not bad for fishing for them at night we were using flounder rigs with guigeons and SHHHH flounder belly which were legal size ( scouts honor) anyways just thought i let you guys in on my secret stop and say hi if you see us iam getting a late start but iam going out tonight 


Keep them lines tight and catch me some damn fish!! JOE BATES


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

thanks for the report sounds great


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

you go joe  precaiate the info


----------



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

That's unbeleivable but very interesting as well as informing. Thank's for the tip because I would have never beleived it if I were up in Boston MA. Good work ........Tight lines


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

My friends fishing the Lynnhaven Inlet have been having
luck as well with mummichogs. 

Where do you going about fishing the Hampton Roads
Bridge Tunnel on foot?

Thanks and congrats on the flounder fishing.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

inawe said:


> *you go joe  precaiate the info dam im a poet and didnt know it *


----------



## JOEBATES (Feb 8, 2002)

Well actually we were in a boat but the other night i had the same amount of luck casting in the shallow water at night under the bridge in the lights and hooking up the whole night i caught 6 keepers plus more i threw back and my buddy limited out also. We threw some flounder rigs out there with some inline sinkers which were 4 and 5 oz just to get it further out there ill post another report next time i go again iam headding down to avalon pier in the morning the water temp is 72 iam gone to arrest me a man in a brown suit or two haha.


----------

